# 410/22 Over And Under



## DUDE (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there any companys that still make this kind of gun ?


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Springfield m6 gun and Savage 410/22 over and under 
http://www.gunshopfinder.com/springfield/M69101.asp


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Savage Model 24
Bought mine from a guy out of shotgun news.
Great small game gun! 
Dave


----------



## DUDE (Jan 13, 2008)

Savage dont make this gun any more . I might have to get a used one at a gun show.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

DUDE
I have a Model 24 Savage new in the box from 1968 but it ain't for sale I'm saving it for my Granddaughter. Gunbroker.com has some for around $450 that's the older wood stock and fully welded rifle barrel. Newer Models have a synthic stock and the rifle barrel is only tacked down. I shot one as a kid and never had a problem with it. Keep Looking you'll find one.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have never handled one but, Remington has them on there web site. 22/410, 22mag/410, and 223/12. Sounds like a good squirrel combo and that 12ga/223 might be a good coyote gun too. 
Good luck in your search,


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've seen them at gun shows and auctions, older ones in ok condition go for around 50 to 80 bucks.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Dad has a Savage 22 mag. over 20 ga. Love to get it from him. Nice set up.


----------

